# Outdoor Blast Drawing



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr Raleigh Tabor has been kind enough to donate one of his beautiful knives for a drawing at the Blast. When you get to the Blast find me or Nick and give us your name and screen name. We will draw a name Sunday afternoon. (We will give a time when it gets closer)
 You must give us your name in person at the Blast, and you dont have to be present to win.  So if you can only make it for Friday or Saturday, you can still win. If you cant be there Sunday for the drawing leave one of us your phone number and address so we can send you your prize! Also must be 18 or older, or have a parent present.
The knife will be similar to this one...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2010)

Becca, if nobody enters, we`ll flip my lucky gold dollar for it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 1, 2010)

I plan to be there Saturday - I'll try to find one o' y'all.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll definitely be there! And looking forward to meeting both of you!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 2, 2010)

He does make the most beautiful knives  I LOVE your new avatar! Miss Becca sitting on Miss Fancy


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 2, 2010)

Im gone find you 














To give you my screen name..


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 2, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im gone find you View attachment 538660
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha You do that!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Becca, if nobody enters, we`ll flip my lucky gold dollar for it.



I'll 'rasle ya fer it ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> I'll 'rasle ya fer it ....





The gold dollar, or the knife?  

Contact Klem, he does all my raslin` for me now!


----------



## win280 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> I'll 'rasle ya fer it ....


You are a brave man.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

Sign me up!! Yankee exception!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sign me up!! Yankee exception!!!





Nope. You got to show up in person, and put your name in the hat. No exceptions.


----------



## Resica (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. You got to show up in person, and put your name in the hat. No exceptions.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 6, 2010)

That right there is a great reason to go and to meet you guys. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## dobenator (Jul 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Becca, if nobody enters, we`ll flip my lucky gold dollar for it.



Nic,
I have already entered!!


----------



## dobenator (Jul 7, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> I'll 'rasle ya fer it ....



Nuge,
Have you not seen what my child has done with a knife? I aint rasselin her for nothin!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Becca, if nobody enters, we`ll flip my lucky gold dollar for it.



Heads I win, Tails you lose.


----------



## schleylures (Jul 8, 2010)

I am going to put T-ahawkboy in there. He weathered the storm in January, So may be he can do it in the summer monthes.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The gold dollar, or the knife?
> 
> Contact Klem, he does all my raslin` for me now!



both ......      and Klem said he'd help me out , you know us long hairs gots to stick together ...



dobenator said:


> Nuge,
> Have you not seen what my child has done with a knife? I aint rasselin her for nothin!!!!



she's to cute to 'rassle ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2010)

dobenator said:


> Nuge,
> Have you not seen what my child has done with a knife? I aint rasselin her for nothin!!!!





Me neither!! She`s mean, and totes knives! Knows how to use em too!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm hoping to be there Saturday so I'll stop by and see yall!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright yall.... getting close! The hours on Sunday will be from 10-5 so lets say we'll draw a name around 2:30-3. Should give everyone time to get by on Sunday and get their name in!! Remember to leave your cell number or contact info so we can get in touch with ya if your name is drawn and you are not able to stay. Good luck, and see yall there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright yall.... getting close! The hours on Sunday will be from 10-5 so lets say we'll draw a name around 2:30-3. Should give everyone time to get by on Sunday and get their name in!! Remember to leave your cell number or contact info so we can get in touch with ya if your name is drawn and you are not able to stay. Good luck, and see yall there!





Good luck to all that come by and enter!


----------



## mattech (Jul 15, 2010)

good deal, I will be there. If we forget to give you our number can you just pm us?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2010)

mattech said:


> good deal, I will be there. If we forget to give you our number can you just pm us?





Yes, we will, but you`ll be reminded to put all your contact info down, while you are there.


----------



## Resica (Jul 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, we will, but you`ll be reminded to put all your contact info down, while you are there.



I'll send my contact info!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Did i win?
By the way Nic, Mack wants to know if OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? counts as 8 entries?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i win?
> By the way Nic, Mack wants to know if OL Red/lakeb/bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? counts as 8 entries?





No!!!      If he has an up to date membership, he can enter!!!


----------



## timetohunt (Jul 17, 2010)

Super knife, it is a real beauty. I will be there Saturday and Sunday
and hope to see you all.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Becca, if nobody enters, we`ll flip my lucky gold dollar for it.



Oh Nick! That will never happen, I'll be there, name in hand!!  Se Ya There!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> Oh Nick! That will never happen, I'll be there, name in hand!!  Se Ya There!!!





I look forward to seein` you too, old Friend!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick, you gonna be dressed like your picture? Sure would make you easier to find.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

And the Winner of the Beautiful, Tabor knife is....................................................................
























Al WHITE!!!!!!












Congrats you lucky devil you!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats Al!!!!! You got yourself a dang sweet knife.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats Al....I am envious now...Mr.Tabor thanks again for donating the prize!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 25, 2010)

*Knife winner*

Congraulations


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats Al.
Awesome knife.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations,Al! That is one of the purtiest knives [and sheath!] I've ever seen.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's the lucky winner!! Congrats again Al! Nice meeting you this weekend!


----------



## Al White (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Tabor for donating the knife that I won!  I really appreciate it and will put it to good use!  Thanks Huntin Dobbs and Nic for putting the raffle together as well, you all did a great job and I really enjoyed talking with everyone.  Nice to meet you as well Huntin Dobbs!  The knife is a work of art and sharp as a razor, I can wait to take the hide off of something with it. 

Thanks again to everyone!  
Al


----------



## mattech (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats on winning. you might need to wipe it down good, there were plenty of dirty hands holding it including mine. I will say that is a beutiful knife.


----------



## Al White (Jul 26, 2010)

Many THANKS to Boneboy as well for making the lanyard!


----------

